# nVidia kernel module problem [SOLVED]

## ashtrash

I've done everything that was said in the guide for nVidia drivers installation. But it doesn't work. My xorg.conf is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier	"X.Org Configured"
> ...

 

The end of Xorg.0.log is as follows (don't know how big part of log is important):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) Setting vga for screen 0.
> 
> (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
> ...

 

Everything that was to emerge have been emerged. Tried many configurations of xorg.conf... Really don't know how to cope with it. I'd appreciate some advice.Last edited by ashtrash on Sun Mar 26, 2006 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cybersorcerer

please do the following :

```
modprobe nvidia

dmesg
```

and post the output here

----------

## ashtrash

dmesg gives:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.) #1 SMP Sat Mar 25 17:02:46 CET 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## Cybersorcerer

did modprobe nvidia work ?  do you see the nvidia module  in the output of 

```
lsmod | grep nvidia
```

which verion of the nvidia driver do you use ?

----------

## ashtrash

This is what lsmod | grep nvidia gives:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nvidia               3472092  0
> 
> agpgart                33484  2 via_agp,nvidia
> ...

 

Module is also mentioned in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.
> 
> #
> ...

 

version of drivers: 1.0.6629Last edited by ashtrash on Sat Mar 25, 2006 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ashtrash

maybe this is important - everything during drivers installation went fine, but at the end - to test the glx - i launched glxinfo (which is supposed to contain "direct rendering: yes"). Effect was as follows (shocking!):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> ...

 

----------

## ashtrash

I noticed something else during boot. There is something like 'couldn't load speedo module'. Have no idea what could it be, but mabye You'd find it useful. This error is encountered before other errors occures, so maybe somehow I should get that module?

----------

## PMT

Please try the 8xxx series nvidia drivers. Also, why are you trying to use GLX and Composite?

----------

## ashtrash

I have GeForce 2 GTS, so newer drivers ( >= 7xxx ) won't work. Composite? First time I hear it. I understand there's some conflict? Anyway I don't need it, so if you have some idea please tell what can I do.

----------

## kenyon

This is in the nVidia Guide under Troubleshooting: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

You have to run NVmakedevices.sh.

----------

## ashtrash

It doesn't help. I still get the same error:

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

----------

## ashtrash

UPS my fault. I was running wrong xorg.conf.  :Embarassed: 

Anyway - it's working!! Your'e genius! Had to set mouse device, but that was no problem. Thanks!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi,

sorry for not replying so long but it was just to late yesterday anyway glad to see your problem is solved. Please add [SOLVED] to the header 

of your original post.

----------

## petok

Hey,

I have nearly the same problem.

```
modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.

```

I used genkernel and followed the nvidia drives guide exactly. I used # /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh but this is the end of the Xorg.log:

```

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD5000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Is it OK to use this thread?

----------

## kenyon

 *petok wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> I have nearly the same problem.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Your problem is different - you don't even have the nvidia kernel module.  You need to emerge nvidia-glx.  Then you can do the rest of http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml and http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml.

----------

## petok

 *kenyon wrote:*   

>  *petok wrote:*   Hey,
> 
> I have nearly the same problem.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Of course i did that, and i have read those guides like five times over. But never mind, this is the wrong thread anyway.

----------

